# Brigantine,NJ



## rdema19403 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am new to surf fishing any how where are some common spots to go surf fishing in brigantine i am not familiar with the island .
Thanks in advance ,
Ralph


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I assume you are not driving on the beach. I suggest you go north of the island (the end of Brigantine Blvd). You can park on the curb and the walk to the beach is very easy. Try to get there real early as parking will be difficult later in the day. Pick up some bloodworms from a tackle shop (I usually go to Riptide tackle. If you're not sure what setup is good, ask those guys. Andy in particular is a good guy) and try for some panfish (there may be some kingfish around). Then cut it up and see if you can catch something bigger. Just watch your poles closely (set your drag and if you're using sandspike, did them deep). Good luck...


----------

